
Air pollution from every power plant in the world, tracked - zachguo
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2019/5/7/18530811/global-power-plants-real-time-pollution-data
======
consumer451
> Who’s behind it

> Google.org, Google’s philanthropic wing, is getting the project off the
> ground (pardon the pun) with a $1.7 million grant; it was selected through
> the Google AI Impact Challenge.

Well kudos to Google.org for this. This is such a basic and potentially
impactful dataset. In addition to providing scientific data, I can imagine all
kinds of neat interactive 3D globe visualizations to help people “see” the
pollution volumes.

